# (HCG) is this correct?



## DEE151 (Feb 9, 2011)

i will be having 5000iu of hcg X3

1 cc of Bac water per 1,000 iu of HCG now 1cc=1ml is this correct?

Now if i want to take 500iu of hcg twice week i will take

0.5 cc = 500 

now were would this be on side A?
and were would it be on side B?
of the picture?


----------

